# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Radionice u Virovitici

## Mimah

4. 8. 2012. će se u Virovitici održati radionice o platnenim pelenama i odgovornom roditeljstvu.

Radionica o platnenim pelenama će početi u 10 sati, a o odgovornom roditeljstvu u 11. Radionice će se održati u Gradskoj knjižnici i čitaonici Virovitica- Trg bana Jelačića 5. 

Zbog ograničenog broja polaznika i polaznica, molimo da svoj dolazak najavite na 098/887-201.

Veselimo se vašem dolasku!

----------


## Mimah

Prijaviti se možete i na mimah.roda@gmail.com.  :Smile:

----------


## Mimah

:Smile:

----------

